# Let's see everyone's



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone just made a thread for everyone's stallions, but what about our other boys!? Let's see your geldings!!! 






Here is *"Tiz Sir Sock Hop Dancer" 4 year old 33" Red Dun AMHA, AMHR, WCMHR *

* *
















* *

*And then my first mini, "Mountain Views Playday" 6 year old 34" Flaxen Chestnut WCMHR *











* *

* *


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2011)

I love geldings



Here are some of ours:

*LIttle Kings BT Bacardi Gold* -- 37" Golden Palomino BTU Son, Multi Champion / Supreme Halter Horse -- His heart is huge!






*Tibbs Sundowner* -- 34" Silver Bay Boone's Little Andy Grandson, 3x National Champion / 6x Reserve National Champion -- Hoofed teddy berar:






*Erica's Big City Blue By U*, 36" grey Buckeroo grandson, could do A LOT but has just been hanging out with me so far... Blue is one of three Big City babies here and they have the nicest personalities!






*Triple H Derby Day Miracle*, 31" Light Palomino, multiple champions and Nat'l Top 5 as a stallion, does it all:






*Whinny For Me's Skippin Miracle*, 31" sorrel sabino roan, sired by Derby above, multple championships:






*Whinny For Me's AA Eclipse*, 33" black pinto, unregistered and our first mini ever -- raised from 3mos old. Very loving and a blast to drive:


----------



## CKC (Mar 14, 2011)

This is going to be a lot of gelding pictures. I love geldings. 9 out of 11 of our horses are geldings.





Cole






Red with our Sheltie Abby






Bailey






Denni






Mister






KC (Need to get updated pictures of him... He's been on a weight loss program since this picture)


----------



## CKC (Mar 14, 2011)

3 more





Topper






Frankie( There is another picture of him as well as the others in my rolling avatar)






Moxie- He's our quarter horse gelding... Thought you might find this one picture entertaining. This will be his first year in training.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 14, 2011)

Here are my two. First is Moriahs Stormin Back N Black AKA Stormy.

 

 

 






This is Raine Ranch lil Bit of Heaven PTM AKA Jesse. The little 



 . NOT!!! LOL


----------



## wrs (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice geldings everyone.





Another gelding lover here.





My favorite horse Mission Creek Strike Me Fancy "Striker"






Our homegrown gelding WRS Silver Axel "Axel"






and then there's Sierra Dawn Unos Bugattie "Bugattie"


----------



## Devon (Mar 14, 2011)

My Gelding "Martins Mardi Gras Eligent Man" ASPC/AMHR ... He is just my dream come true I LOVE this horse SO much , he also has achieved a lot of my dreams for me he's kind of awesome in my eyes<3 Though I am partial!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 14, 2011)

Devon said:


> My Gelding "Martins Mardi Gras Eligent Man" ASPC/AMHR ... He is just my dream come true I LOVE this horse SO much , he also has achieved a lot of my dreams for me he's kind of awesome in my eyes<3 Though I am partial!!


Still can't get enough of your Eli, Devon! He takes my breath away! He is stunning! You are one lucky girl.


----------



## Reble (Mar 14, 2011)

Now, geldings have a few..

Double 0 Seven 33.50"






Our 2 year old geldings should stay around 33"


----------



## ruffian (Mar 14, 2011)

"Moxie- He's our quarter horse gelding... Thought you might find this one picture entertaining. This will be his first year in training. "

Hope you have "flight" insurance!! He's cool.

allery Originals Major Temptation






LDS The Buckeroo Kid






LDS Raging Komotion - shown as a stallion and now a beautiful gelding living wiht the Godwin family:






And my favorite boy -

STS Secret Success, 36" son of Candyland's Best Kept Secreat


----------



## Kendra (Mar 14, 2011)

A few of our geldings:






Circle J Dezigner Genes






Circle J Hawk






Circle J Miikka






Circle J North Star






NFC Illusions Image


----------



## Relic (Mar 14, 2011)

A few of our geldings..

Regal






Lincoln






Sherlock






my fave guy almost a gelding in another few months


----------



## dali1111 (Mar 15, 2011)

Relic said:


> Sherlock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn, you know how much I like Catmandu.



Sherlock sure looks like daddy in that picture.

All of mine are geldings. Each of them are very special to me for different reasons. Bear and Copper were my first horses and will be eight years old this spring. I got them for my thirteenth birthday. Talk about the best birthday present ever for a horse crazy girl. Drifter will be six this spring and is the love of my life. I can't really say why he is so special to me, he just is. I love that boy. Fly will be two this spring is my most recent addition. I wasn't planning on getting another horse. I actually won him through our local club's youth incentive program and am very thankful to everyone who helped make this program possible. Fly is very different than my others. I have to say that no horse has ever challenged me the way he does, but it is good for me. It is forcing me to learn and become a better horsewoman.

Bear






Copper






Drifter






Fly


----------



## tifflunn (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are my four

One Ritz-C Kid






Graham's Powertrain






JCM'S BANDOLERO






Wall Street Rock"E"Livingston


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm drowning in a pool of drool here!

Dang nice horses, all of you!


----------



## O So (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are a few of my gelding guy's! Pippin and O So.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 16, 2011)

_Well I don't own him any longer but I couldn't resist since I still consider him mine._

_ _

_"Allure ranch Spirits Sacred Profit"_






_ _

_ _


----------



## maplegum (Mar 16, 2011)

Bailey.. I'll let the photos speak for themselves.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Mar 17, 2011)

I love to see this thread full of beautiful geldings! All of mine are geldings.

My daughter Maddy and her horse Irish Hills Toys in the Attic at their first show last August.






My daughter Olivia showing her horse Little Kings Junior Jinx.






Here's a better picture of Jinx taken by his previous owner, Sheryl:






And a better one of Toy - at Nationals with Sheryl just before he came to live with us!






And we can't forget our big gelding - Jet!






(I also have another gelding - a 29" pinto named Frankie that I don't have any pictures downloaded of! Bad Mommy. I'll have to share him another time!)


----------

